# QE is a tax on your Savings



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

fact:  The government ultimately pays for bailouts by taxing the purchasing power of people's savings.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> fact:  The government ultimately pays for bailouts by taxing the purchasing power of people's savings.


Hilarious. You can't be this dumb in the face of actual facts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hilarious. You can't be this dumb in the face of actual facts.


So Trump's QE is a good thing and is working?


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*BEST ECONOMY EVER ....!*
*BEST JOBS NUMBER IN A LONG TIME....!
BEST REDUCTION IN REGULATIONS EVER......!

THE DO NOTHING DEMOCRATS HAVE NOTHING TO HANG THEIR HAT ON.....NOTHING !*


----------

